# Rapport de mission 06JUL-COR-6-CA



## gKatarn (24 Août 2006)

*A l'intention de l'officier de renseignement du 502&#176; r&#233;giment de stormtroopers *

Monsieur l'officier

Le haut-commandement imperial de Sol III, devant l'impudence de certaines populations, a d&#233;cid&#233; de reprendre &#233;nergiquement les choses en main. La premi&#232;re cible d&#233;sign&#233;e pour subir le courroux l'Empire, est *une petite &#238;le de l'h&#233;misph&#232;re nord*.

Cependant, avant d'engager des forces en nombre, une mission de reconnaissance pouss&#233;e a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;cid&#233;e : malheureusement, celle-ci a disparu sans laisser de traces ainsi que la mission de secours.

Je me suis port&#233; volontaire avec mon escouade de troopers afin d'obtenir les renseignements indispensables avant le d&#233;clenchement d'une op&#233;ration de grande envergure. Des moyens importants nous ont &#233;t&#233; allou&#233;s : nos services techniques ont habilement camoufl&#233; un *un cargo imp&#233;rial* ainsi qu'un *v&#233;hicule de transport AT-TT* et son *unit&#233; de ravitaillement*  pour deux semaines locales.

Nos espions sur place avaient conseill&#233; de nous infiltrer un milieu d'un *flux migratoire p&#233;riodique*, afin d'&#234;tre moins rep&#233;rables. Cependant, il semble que cette ruse ait &#233;t&#233; &#233;vent&#233;e rapidement. En effet, bien que nous adapatant au mode de vie de ces fameux touristes (en particulier les coutumes de l'ap&#233;ro et du BBQ), nous avons d&#251; nous faire rep&#233;rer et les indig&#232;nes ont utilis&#233; tous les moyens pour saboter notre mission, y compris les plus d&#233;shonorants : des armes bact&#233;riologiques telles qu'otite, laryngite et la redoutable gastro-ent&#233;rite :sick:

De plus, ils exploitent un terrain qu'ils connaissent parfaitement : les voies de communication pourraient &#234;tre qualifi&#233;es de *peu praticables* et les indications routi&#232;res sont souvent tr&#232;s approximatives, *voire r&#233;serv&#233;es &#224; de seuls initi&#233;s *.

Les forces vives de notre escouades en ont &#233;t&#233; fortement diminu&#233;es. Afin de ne pas compromettre le r&#233;sultat de la mission, j'ai d&#251; me r&#233;soudre &#224; prendre contact avec un *individu *consid&#233;r&#233; comme louche par les services de renseignement imp&#233;riaux mais cependant au fait des moeurs et coutumes des indig&#232;nes. Vos services nous avaient dit de ne le contacter qu'en cas de n&#233;cessit&#233; absolue car il parait qu'il utilise une arme inconnue mais redoutable, dont le nom de code est *cdb*.

L'homme n'est pas d'une approche facile : fier et susceptible comme la plupart de ses cong&#233;n&#232;res, il se laisse pourtant approcher pourvu qu'on sache *l'amadouer*. Il est aussi plus fin que *ses vetements* pourraient le laisser croire : en nous proposant une *sp&#233;cialit&#233; locale*, certes d&#233;licieuse, il devait esp&#233;rer que rassasi&#233;s, nous ne soyons plus aussi vigilants et qu'il pourrait nous soutirer des informations. Ce n'est pas &#224; un trooper v&#233;teran qu'on la fait et j'ai &#233;vent&#233; ce pi&#232;ge grossier en ne me resservant que 3 fois 

Aux troopers les plus jeunes, il a aussi propos&#233; un *ersatz d'une boisson plan&#233;taire*. Je n'ai pas encore d&#233;couvert son but cach&#233;, &#224; moins qu'il s'agisse d'un moyen d&#233;tourn&#233; d'obtenir des subsides de l'Empire, commun&#233;ment appel&#233;s subventions.

Finalement, les &#233;changes furent fructueux et nous avons scell&#233; cette *rencontre* par moult promesses de visites ult&#233;rieures.

Toutes les informations n&#233;cessaires &#224; la prochaine campagne sont *ICI*.

Respectueusement
gKatarn, Trooper v&#233;t&#233;ran


NB1 : j'ai pu savoir ce qu'il &#233;tait advenu des missions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes. Les indig&#232;nes les ont entrain&#233;es puis abandonn&#233;es dans un no man's land dont le nom local est "maquis" pour les livrer au supplice dit "du cochon sauvage".
NB2 : dans la photo avec le contact local, vous aurez remarqu&#233; sans doute le signe distinctif de ma pr&#233;c&#233;dente campagne sur la plan&#232;te Grug.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2006)

Science fiction que tout celà!!!  
:love:   

PS : Tu as queuté le lien du sauté de veau aux olives...  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2006)

Ai&#233;, corrig&#233; 

Bon, &#231;&#224; m'a donn&#233; faim &#231;&#224;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais le fromage* corse après une plongée profonde n'est pas sans conséquences...    

(* à moins que ce soit le vin local !!!! :affraid: ... ho mon dieu... !!!)

PS: tu devrais voyager léger mon Patoch... non , encore plus...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2006)

Difficile de savoir si l'on a bien vis&#233; le centre dos d'&#226;ne ou de la balise de priorit&#233; s'ils ne changent pas les cibles r&#233;guli&#232;rement :mouais: Pas &#233;tonnant que le gibier se prom&#233;ne sur les routes


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais le fromage* corse après une plongée profonde n'est pas sans conséquences...



Je devais être un peu narcosé :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Août 2006)

Oui, et moi, sergent de l'escouade, à été entraînée dans un grand bassin d'eau appelé "méditérannée", qui a fait rouiller mes circuits, provocant le besoin de liquide de réparation appellé Corsica Caula.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Oui ben moi j'étais pas bien renseignée sur les routes 
mais j'en suis quand même revenue bien que je sois passé à Corte le lendemain de ça 
(sur les conseils de patoch' je précise )

Ils le font propre, les touristes ne s'en rendent même pas compte


----------



## Pierrou (25 Août 2006)

Non mais je r&#234;ve l&#224; ???   


Depuis quand des officiers imp&#233;riaux partent en mission sans m'en avertir ? 

Qui c'est le chef ici, merde ?  

J'en connais un qui va s'prendre un coup sur la calebasse vite fait, on va voir lequel de nos deux casques est le plus solide ! :rateau:

Enfin, si vous avez r&#233;ussi &#224; amadouer la fi&#232;re population indig&#232;ne de cette lointaine contr&#233;e, grand bien vous en a pris, faute avou&#233;e est &#224; moiti&#233; pardonn&#233;e... 

Mais attention, je ne saurai tol&#233;rer que vous partites &#224; la chasse au Suisse sans moi 

Cordialement.
Darth Vader alias ZeBigBoss.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve là ???
> 
> 
> Depuis quand des officiers impériaux partent en mission sans m'en avertir ?
> ...



C'était une mission secrète maintenant dévoilée au grand jour 

Une voiture, un hamac et quelques vivres, une carte routière ....

Quant aux indigènes  J'en ai trouvé un beau spécimen sur un banc de bastia où j'attendais mon navire, un vrai vieux avec toute sa bande qui me dit : 
"ma soeur habites dans le beaujolais et j'ai visité Lyon"  
Et puis il me dit : "Moi j'aimes bien quand les gens ils partent et rentrent chez eux directement, les gens qui voyagent seuls j'aimes pas ça." Et tout ça avec le sourire 


Un autre à Corte, Bartho du camping "chez Bartho" : 
- "Vous avez vu Casanova là bas et bien c'est moi, (...) allez donc en ville par la route à gauche, et si on vous demande d'où vous venez vous dîtes quoi ?"
- "ben de Lyon"
- "vous dîtes quoi ?"
- "je viens de "chez Bartho""

Il se retourne et s'en va, une tablée de corse mords de rire me disent : 

- "Et c'est qui Bartho d'après vous ?"
- "Ben c'est lui". 



Quant à la Suisse, pfiou je ne m'y risquerais pas seule


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Août 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je r&#234;ve l&#224; ???
> 
> 
> Depuis quand des officiers imp&#233;riaux partent en mission sans m'en avertir ?
> ...




Patoch, je t'emprunte ton 7Rouge  


*JE D&#201;MISSIONNE !!!*


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> [Qui c'est le chef ici, merde ?



Vous ne pouvez être partout, Seigneur Vador


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez être partout, Seigneur Vador


 
(Ptain quel léche Q lui !!! :love:  )


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez être partout, Seigneur Vador


Dans mon bureau, Katarn, immédiatement !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon bureau, Katarn, immédiatement !


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2006)

Fais gaffe, toi, d'ici qu'on envoie une escouade de troopers alcooliques et p&#233;d&#233;rastes en permission frapper &#224; ta porte, ya qu'un pas !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, toi, d'ici qu'on envoie une escouade de troopers alcooliques et pédérastes en permission frapper à ta porte, ya qu'un pas !


Ne me tente pas.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2006)

Nan, s'agissant des troopers suce-nomm&#233;s, tu devrais dire plut&#244;t:
*Ne me tante pas...*

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Nan, s'agissant des troopers suce-nommés, tu devrais dire plutôt:
> *Ne me tante pas...*
> 
> :rateau:


J'avais pensé éviter l'écueil de la vulgarité. Manifestement, tu te l'es mangé de plein fouet.


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2006)

ma quoique je fous l&#224; dedans moi ?


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2006)

Oula oula :affraid:

L'empire gagne du terrain!!  Il va falloir qu'on dépéche quelques Jedis dans le coin la bas  Pour rétablir l'équilibre.

Patoch'  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2006)

Bon, apr&#232;s les missions difficiles, il va falloir r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; la prochaine perm' :love:


----------



## Dory (26 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, après les missions difficiles, il va falloir réfléchir à la prochaine perm' :love:



Les Maldives?.....
Bonne perm...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2006)

Oui, mais je ne pense pas y emmener toute l'escouade, question d'&#234;tre tranquille un peu


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> question d'être tranquille un peu



Oublie pas que je peux lire ce qeu tu mets ici...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2006)

Raison de plus de pas t'emmener   


Note : demander &#224; *Benjamin* de radier Dark-Tintin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Note : demander à *Benjamin* de radier Dark-Tintin



Brimer ainsi un gamin si plein de ressources... Tss tss tss...  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2006)

Non non, il pourra aller s&#233;vir sur jeuxvideo.com


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2006)

Meuh sur jeuxvideo.com je me suis d&#233;j&#224; fait... euh... c'est que... enfin voila quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2006)

_bannir_ ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> _bannir_ ?



Ah oui, c'est le même mot.... 
Certainement un homonyme.


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2006)

trop grande la maison ?!...... perdus dans les couloirs ?!......


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, après les missions difficiles, il va falloir réfléchir à la prochaine perm' :love:



Pfff, pas commode le Seigneur Vador : perm refusée paske trop longue (ben oui, faut bien 15 jours au Maldives  )

Il ne m'a accordé que 2 jours :rose:

Obligé de se replier sur une  ile bcp plus proche


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, pas commode le Seigneur Vador : perm refusée paske trop longue (ben oui, faut bien 15 jours au Maldives  )
> 
> Il ne m'a accordé que 2 jours :rose:
> 
> Obligé de se replier sur une  ile bcp plus proche


Ah ben ça mon petit vieux ! Fallait pas me demander si je pétais le feu, tu sais bien que je le prends mal !  

Et pis tu vas pas te plaindre, j'aurai pu t'envoyer sur Dagobah ou Kessel en ouikande hein


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Et à part te prendre pour un tubard acnéique au dernier degré ; tu as d'autres projets dans la vie, ami étudiant? ... Non, parce que sans déconner, tu commences à coûter cher à l'état...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Août 2006)

Ouais, je sais, je lui co&#251;te m&#234;me six fois plus cher qu'un &#233;tudiant de fac ( c'est une honte d'ailleurs, parce que l'argent qu'il d&#233;pense de son plein gr&#233; pour moi, j'en vois pas la couleur et que quand on voit l'&#233;tat des facs, ils feraient bien de revoir leur budget, m'enfin :rateau: ), mais bon, j'aime vivre au crochet de la soci&#233;t&#233; 

Je crois que je vais me faire embaucher comme videur en boite de nuit pour cotiser mes 42 annuit&#233;s, dans les clubs SM sp&#233;cial cuir, je devrais trouver une place


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Un autre boulot qui devrait plaire mais faut être baraque : vigil dans un magazin de lingerie


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

D&#233;j&#224;, aller passer ses vacances en Corse, il faut avoir un coup au casque...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2006)

Alors y habiter...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, aller passer ses vacances en Corse, il faut avoir un coup au casque...



J'ai pas de casque c'est peut être pour ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Alors y habiter...



C'est parce que tu n'as pas connu les joies du tir sur triangle de balise de priorit&#233;  Apparemment l'addiction vient vite  Pour le braconnage de touristes, il faut d'abord ma&#238;triser le plaquage de cochon sauvage et l'installation de pi&#232;ges &#224; lapin, le reste suit !


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

ça a plutôt l'air tranquille et bucolique, pourtant ?!!.....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Mouaih, Faut casser les co.uilles quoi ​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non non, il pourra aller sévir sur jeuxvideo.com





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> _bannir_ ?




Enfait sur jeuxvideo.com les québécquois ont pas d'humour... 
Ils appellent les modos à la moindre petite... euh... blague ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, aller passer ses vacances en Corse, il faut avoir un coup au casque...


Rien senti


----------

